
What's New in Go Crypto - SuperKlaus
http://www.slideshare.net/NicholasSullivan/whats-new-in-go-crypto-gotham-go
======
binarycrusader
Perhaps I just missed it in the presentation, but after all of these changes,
how does the newly-improved crypto code compare to OpenSSL?

The earlier slides noted Go's crypto was much slower, but there was nothing
obvious about "what's left to do".

------
katamaritaco
Yeah, I'd also be curious as to how this library could be improved. Also, I
could be wrong, but isn't this only in Cloudflare's fork of the language?

~~~
nozzle
AES-GCM and RSA are already included in 1.5, so it's just the elliptical curve
improvements that have the Intel licensing issue. According to the author,
they are unlikely to land in 1.6, but he is hopeful for 1.7.
[https://github.com/cloudflare/go/issues/8](https://github.com/cloudflare/go/issues/8)

